# david brown tug, question



## Eli-DK (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Eli, I'm 16 years old and from beguim (So my English isn't to good  )
My hobby is scale modeling and that's why i post this question.
I'm building a RAF airfield with a lancaster. I was planing on letting the lancaster getting pulled by a David brown tug. 
Poorly enough there isn't a good kit of the little tractor.
So I'm going to build it all by my self.
But I cant find anything of the sizes. Not even the wheel sizes. And i need a bit of references. Or a blueprint drawing.
I thought (hoped) that you guys can help my with my little problem.
I already asked this on an airfield forum, but they couldn't help my either.

Thanks, Eli


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well Eli, It's great to have you here. I have no resource to offer you, but perhaps someone else will. Nonetheless, I'd love to see some photos of your airfield thus far! Sounds super cool, and when I was about 13, I built a steam powered locomotive that came from a kit. Sadly, I don't have it anymore except in photos.


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Check this out
David Brown aircraft tug - unrestored 1940s David Brown tractor photo at Classic Wheels
David Brown Tug..
RAF - 1948 - David Brown aircraft Tractor - aircraft tug | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
View topic - David Brown Tug master/taskmaster :: The David Brown Tractor Club

Hope these help you out.


----------

